# Back with the 30E



## Tractor mechanic (7 mo ago)

Hi, my Massey Ferguson 30E industrial loader has been diagnosed with new issues. The engine appears to have a loss if power under load and the gearbox will not shift into third or first gear, not Shure if both are related but could do with some help. Thanks


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Tractor mechanic said:


> Hi, my Massey Ferguson 30E industrial loader has been diagnosed with new issues. The engine appears to have a loss if power under load and the gearbox will not shift into third or first gear, not Shure if both are related but could do with some help. Thanks


Which transmission..power shuttle or manual? Have you checked trans fluid level?


----------



## Tractor mechanic (7 mo ago)

Hi, thanks for your reply. its a power shuttle transmission and yes the gearbox fluid is correct. thanks for you time.


----------



## Tractor mechanic (7 mo ago)

I'm not shure if this is a clutch issue though so I'm just wondering what anyone else thinks it could be


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

1st and 3rd should be the top of the 'H' left and right respectively. Have you checked the shift linkage for a bend or blockage? As for engine laboring(?)...could be either in too high a gear or the torque converter is not adjusting for the load.


----------



## Tractor mechanic (7 mo ago)

Even in first it struggles to pull. Thanks for your help


----------



## Tractor mechanic (7 mo ago)

Also how would I get to the shift linkage and what does it look like? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tractor mechanic (7 mo ago)

And I was also wandering wether it could be the clutch or the armatures not working


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

If the engine is laboring in1st, I'd lean towards the torque converter which would allow the engine to maintain rpm's while the travel is adjusted to the load..like an auto transmission. Unfortunately I can't speak for your specific tractor, as i don't have MF tractors to work on. B.


----------



## Tractor mechanic (7 mo ago)

thanks for the info. how would I check the shift linkage?


----------

